# Chalky Substance In My Water!



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

I have filled my tank ready for cycling and have noticed there is a chalky subtance in there, i put my hand in to get rid of some bubbles off the glass and it was all over my arm, will this get filtered out once my filter is running?? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

Did you rinse the tank before filling? Could just be a build up of dust and debris, I wouldnt worry about. As long as you have some surface agitation your filters should take care of it









How are you choosing to cycle? Fish or fishless?


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah I think its just hard water!!


----------

